# WISH Challenge info, FAQs, clippies and whatnot



## ohMom

This is the place for all you could consider when thinking about WISH 

TAKE THE DIS WISH CHALLENGE HERE 

WISH DIET TIPS 

WISH CLIPART


----------



## Whistle Pig

Count Me In!

I've gained 100lbs over the last 8 years because of steroids for allergies.    I can't stand living like this and am determined to get back to a healthy weight and be the active person I was before the weight gain.

I've signed up for the half-marathon in January '09. It's great motivation!


----------



## mistymouse5001

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## schmoopiecat

*I know that with some encouragement I will be healther for my cruise in 10-09Have started getting some exercise in a bellydance class - Now for upping the ante - maybe long walks with my DH. Have tried WW & know I can lose, but new system doesn't work well for me. Lost close to 100# 5 years ago with the points system that was in effect then. Thinking about getting out all the old materials & starting over again.*


----------



## jake2

I am completly in.  I have to do something with this body before the cruise next year.  I lost a bunch of weight a couple of years ago and I have since put it back on.  The story of my life.  Due to a tendon injury I had to stop running and that hasn't helped but it is time to get back on track.  All of this support is going to be great.  Thanks for putting this together.  I'll report back in.


----------



## erin79

I am in 100%.  I recently started a couch to 5K program to try to lose a little weight before my high school reunion in October.  Now that I have a few goals, my aim is to just get healthy again.  My short term goal is to lose about 20 pounds before my reunion.  My long term goal is the Disney Princess 5K run in March '09.  Maybe even the half marathon if I am capable by that time.  I am so excited to have some support on this mission!!


----------



## Canyon girl

Count me in, too!  I have been walking more and intend to watch closer to what I eat.


----------



## redwalker

I have 2 disks out in my lower back, but I find as long as I exercise and walk I am OK.  If not, I have terrible pain down my left leg and spazums in my lower back, which, according to a Ortho. Surgeon, is from pressure being put on my sciatic nerve from extra weight.  How is that for a motivation for you?  I am a walker as my user name implies.  I walk about 5-7 miles a day..today 5.  I need to stay healthy for more than just wanting to look good on vacation or fit into a certain dress.  I do it so I am not in constant pain.  I was watching the Dr. Oz show on Obesity yesterday, and I came to realize that when I was 45 pounds heavier, not only was my back and legs in pain, but my inside organs were as well.  Just because we can't see the damage inside, doesn't mean it isn't there.  We all need to realize that this being healthy isn't a "just for now" thing to do.  IT is a choice we are all making...to live longer and get the most out of life that we can, make happy memories at Disney and in all parts of our lives.


----------



## redwalker

erin79 said:


> I am in 100%.  I recently started a couch to 5K program to try to lose a little weight before my high school reunion in October.  Now that I have a few goals, my aim is to just get healthy again.  My short term goal is to lose about 20 pounds before my reunion.  My long term goal is the Disney Princess 5K run in March '09.  Maybe even the half marathon if I am capable by that time.  I am so excited to have some support on this mission!!



I LOVE your goal!  You can do it!  Did you do the 5k yet?


----------



## Imagineer2Be

I would be willing to be someones buddy for this.  I am about 240 now, still down by 60 over the last 5 years, but really fell off the wagon.  I would love to do the half marathon in a year or more but need someone to help hold me accountable.  Any takers?


----------



## johnsxyena

The 2017 Official ALS TDI wishU™ Challenge  Program offers you the opportunity to win by helping the fight against ALS! In addition you will get a chance to win a VIP trip to the 2017 NBA Finals for you and a friend. As a bonus we are going to add a gift certificate to Fanatics®for any NBA official gear.

Please take a moment and review the video and get to know Mr. Matt Bellina a Husband, Father, Brother, Son and Veteran pilot from the United States Navy. Matt, is the ultimate prize as well as tens of thousands of other men and women fighting ALS!  The real win is battling ALS and finding a cure, with your support we can be one step closer!


----------

